# Totally OT - Major horse rescue



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.kgwn.tv/story.aspx?ID=2007&Cat=2
Major Horse Rescue Underway

Bridgeport, NE - 4/22/2009

There is a massive rescue underway to save hundreds of neglected horses. This comes after months of speculation of what really was going on at 3-Strikes Ranch in Alliance, Nebraska.

What they discovered was a emotional scene of animal cruelty.

Jim Weber is a resident of Alliance who was asked to feed the horses after the discovery. He was shocked to see what lingered in the pasture.

"I've seen some things that I can't talk about and I've seen some severely emaciated horses and I've seen a lot of horses that need immediate attention," said Weber.

Officials are now investigating what has been determined as the largest equine cruelty case in Nebraska's history.

Most of these horses were born into the wild, but their natural instinct of survival was little match for what the horses endured.

Jerry Finch of Texas based Habitat for Horses was called by Alliance authorities to investigate the case. Finch has been through many rescue operations like Hurricane Katrina, but says this case may be worse.

"What I did see was two large areas, two large pits basically filled with the bodies of dead horses. Then flying over another area, we saw carcasses of horses scattered all over the place," Finch said.

Jim Weber agrees with Finch's opinion, "Cruelty is the kind word. It's that bad."

Today, animal lovers gathered to get nearly 150 horses known to be alive off the property of Jason Meduna who is accused of starving other horses to death.

The mass effort brought trailer loads of mustangs to the Morrill County Fairgrounds where they can start their new lives.

Finch called for assistance from the Humane Society of the United States. They brought in a team of a dozen workers to assist in the recovery efforts.

"We'll get them fed and comfortable and we'll start getting in a position to where they can be the horses they hadn't had the chance to be," explained Scotlund Haisley, Senior Director of Emergency Services for the Humane Society of the United States.

For volunteers like Alysia Towey, this was there chance to be the voice for the horses, "It's going to be hard to know someone did this to them. It's hard."

But for Finch, this effort is more than saving their lives, "It's great to see the spirit that draws all the people together to make sure this doesn't happen again in this community."

The horses are receiving the necessary medical treatment at the fairgrounds and volunteers hope that once the mustangs make a full recovery, they will be able to find sanctuaries where the horses can run free once again.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 Makes you dislike the human race even more...........

Pictures of the starving horses: http://s631.photobucket.com/albums/uu39/mustanglove12/

Info on donations can be found here: http://www.habitatforhorses.org/whatsnew/NEMustangs.html

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*edit*
Well I can't put down one tragedy and skip the other.... *sigh*

Death of polo ponies  
http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/articles/50323/polo-world-stunned-by-horse-deaths


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my god....this almost made me start crying in the middle of my Psychology class. I hate humans sometimes. :evil:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya, I know what you mean. And just so much happening all at once. Between the polo ponies and the NE mustangs, it's just like :shock: 

Off to go hug my horsie and spoil her to death.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> Off to go hug my horsie and spoil her to death.


Good thinking! Give her a hug from me, too, I just love horses, but unfortunately don't own one that I can hug and spoil.


----------

